# IBS Symptom Tracker



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IBS Symptom Tracker*














View in iTunesPrice: $2.99Category: MedicalUpdated: Jan 14, 2011Current Version: 1.51.5 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 0.5 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Behavioral Health Associates of NC, Inc.© 2011 Behavioral Health Associates of NC, Inc.Rated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch and iPad. Requires iOS 3.2 or later.*Description*This application is a symptom tracker for people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) or anybody interested in tracking gut functioning. Simply fill out Post BM assessments, and complete between 1 and 5 Momentary Assessments at convenient times, and you'll be able to develop a good picture of your IBS symptoms.Graphs of your symptoms and a text report can be e-mailed to your doctor or any e-mail address. Also, by keeping track of your IBS Symptoms you may be able to easily identify patterns related to foods, stress or activity that play a role in your symptoms.IBS Symptom Tracker can help you develop a better sense of understanding and control over your symptoms. And it will help you communicate with your physician about how you are doing.


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

That's too bad - I switched to Android a year ago.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you could make yourself a spreadsheet.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OR>>>>>>>>>>>> You could try this one I found:http://www.symptomlog.com/Hope this helps!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Another useful one is this:My link


----------

